# Zaleski State Forest



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Anyone here ever hunt at or have any knowledge of Zaleski SF or camping at Lake Hope? PM if you would prefer.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The terrain is very steep up and down. Good turkey population. Lake hope has good pan fishing.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

yep, I'm used to the hills, been hunting them in Pa and the Adirondacks of New York and in West Virginia and Southern Ohio for over 60 years now but have not been to this campground or this state Forest. Hunted real close in Wayne last year and did well but very little hunting pressure to help move deer. Just me and my brother in a 5 mile block that we knew of. Stayed at Burr Oak last year and it was a zoo with all the vehicles in the few electric sites they have. plus they are lined up beside each other like Brooklyn tenements. For that reason alone we will camp at Lake Hope this year. Thinking of pulling the boat down there some time this spring and looking around while catching a few of those big Gills on the fly rod.. Thanks a lot for your reply man.


----------

